# Steam mit Paysafecard?



## McChopper2000 (12. Juli 2011)

Ja meine Frage is simpel,
wollt mir mw2 kaufen is aber ab 18 weswegen ich's mir per Steam kaufen will ,
aber kann man da mit na paysafecard bezahlen?


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Man kann bei Steam mit Paysafecards bezahlen.
Da du nicht 18 bist darfst du dir MW2 gesetzlich aber nicht kaufen.


----------



## EnergyCross (12. Juli 2011)

geht mit psc, hab selber schon einige sachen so gekauft.


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Juli 2011)

Ja das geht, aber ich will dich nicht ermutigen das zu tun da du unter 18 bist !
Es kommt nur darauf an was für ein Alter du eingegeben hast.
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Hab mich noch nich angemeldet.
Denn ich bekomm in 2Tagen meinen ersten Laptop.
Wisst ihr wieviel mw2 bei Steam kostet?
Doch nich immernoch 60€ oder?
(ich kann nicht selber gucken da ich keinen pc hier habe)
MfG


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich noch nich angemeldet.
> Denn ich bekomm in 2Tagen meinen ersten Laptop.
> Wisst ihr wieviel mw2 bei Steam kostet?
> Doch nich immernoch 60€ oder?
> ...



Also im Summer-Sale hat es 30 Euro gekostet.(kurz 20)
Jetzt wird es garantiert wieder mindestens 40 Euro kosten.
Wie gesagt, du darfst es dir aber gar nicht kaufen.
Lass es dir von deinen Eltern bei Amazon bestellen. Das ist billiger und wenn sie damit einverstanden sind, dass du soetwas zockst auch legal, soweit mir bekannt.


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Das isses ja meine Eltern wollns ja eben grade nicht!

Also ich bin jetzt 16.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Das isses ja meine Eltern wollns ja eben grade nicht!


 Dann spiele es nicht, bist du selber 18 bist OMFG...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Wieso ist doch nicht schlimm Spiels schon seit nem Jahr immer bei nem Kumpel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Wieso ist doch nicht schlimm Spiels schon seit nem Jahr immer bei nem Kumpel.


Ich würde es nicht machen und davon mal abgesehen mag ich CoD nicht.
Aber wenn dir irgendwelche Spiele wichtiger als deine Eltern sind, meinetwegen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Hää??? Wieso sollte es wichtiger als 
meine Eltern sein??
Und warum soll ichs nicht machen??
Wen interessierts ob ich jetzt wirklich 18 bin oder nicht?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Hää??? Wieso sollte es wichtiger als
> meine Eltern sein??
> Und warum soll ichs nicht machen??
> Wen interessierts ob ich jetzt wirklich 18 bin oder nicht?


 Das ist schei_e wayne ob du 18 oder 16 bist, aber wenn deine Eltern das nicht wollen, DEINE ELTERN!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Sie müssen's ja nich wissen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Sie müssen's ja nich wissen!


 Denkst du iwie nur an dich?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Hä wieso mach ich doch garnicht???


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Hä wieso mach ich doch garnicht???


 Du ignorierst deine Eltern...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Aber das wissen sie doch nich???
Sie nehmen davon ja keinen Schaden wenn ich mw2 spiele obwohl sie's nicht wolln.

Bzw. Nicht wissen.

Machst du den ALLES was deine Eltern wollen und alles was sie dir verbieten machst du nicht???


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Aber das wissen sie doch nich???
> Sie nehmen davon ja keinen Schaden wenn ich mw2 spiele obwohl sie's nicht wolln.


 Ich halte jetzt die Fresse, du verstehst es wohl einfach nicht...
Das ist wieder mal ein Beweis, warum ich keine Kinder haben will...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Ok???!!!

Du bist selber noch Kind !!!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

McChopper2000 schrieb:


> Du bist selber noch Kind !!!!


 Eins muss ich noch sagen...
Klar, ich bin keine 18, dafür ignoriere ich aber nicht meine Eltern...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Ach egal


----------



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

1. MW2 kostet 40€ (gerade bei Steam geguckt)
2. Du bist so ignorant, meine Fresse, deine Eltern wissen wohl, was besser für dich ist...
3. An manchen Orten ist PSC ab 18..
Hoffentlich verreckt dein "neuer, 1. " Laptop am erten Tag -.-
Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt...
@fac3l3ss.. wenn ich sowas lese, will ich auch keine Kinder


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

Was zum Teufel habt ihr denn?????????
Mein Gott nochmal!!!!!!!!!
Meine Eltern sind nicht speziell gegen Cod.  sondern allgemein gg Shooter.
Ich WEiß aber das es nicht schlecht für mich ist .
Und meine Eltern wissen davon ja nichts!!
Also!!!
Sagt mir bitte wer davon schaden nimmt???????


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juli 2011)

Hier ist zu.
Warum sollte jeder wissen.

Hier wird Minderjährigen nicht geholfen an Titel für Erwachsene zu kommen.


----------

